# brom's ears



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

here are some pictures showing how brom's ears have been changing

5 1/2 weeks










6 1/2 weeks










7 1/2 weeks










8 1/2 weeks










more...


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

9 1/2 weeks










and today at 10 1/2 weeks










they are _almost_ there!  one is standing all the way and the other one should be standing by the end of the week. his ears are HUGE!! i love them <3

thank you for looking


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

LoL That's great. A step by step of his ears going up. 

He's such a looker too.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  i think he is a looker too. i can't wait to see what he will look like when he is all grown up.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> thank you  i think he is a looker too. i can't wait to see what he will look like when he is all grown up.


Or how much better behaved he will be! 

I like the tips folding over. I didn't realize how BIG Roxxy's are until I looked down at her while she was sleeping on her side and I thought WOW what big ears you have!  I've only had her for 3 yrs now...

He really is cute!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

That's funny - each week they're standing up a bit more 
He is so cute!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Or how much better behaved he will be!
> 
> I like the tips folding over. I didn't realize how BIG Roxxy's are until I looked down at her while she was sleeping on her side and I thought WOW what big ears you have!  I've only had her for 3 yrs now...


that is for sure!! he is getting much better. today will be day 2 with no accidents in the house if he keeps up like he is going. yay! also, he is chewing on the furniture less since i am doing some training with him every time he chews. the only problem with this is he is SO smart that he will go back to chew on the furniture because he knows it will lead to treats - well training and that leads to treats. and now we have bitter apple spray and he doesn't like it at all! 

i didn't know how big brom's ears would end up either! it is so funny now that they really are standing up. with iorek it is hard to tell that his ears are gigantic unless he is having a bath. brom's fur is not fluffy like that so he will always look too small for his ears. heehee! it is really hard to tell how big the ears are even if you were to hold them up with your hands so i can understand you not noticing Roxxy's 



DJsMom said:


> That's funny - each week they're standing up a bit more
> He is so cute!


thank you


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

hehe, that's too neat


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

What a sweet pea he is. Love the ear transition!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow! I never knew some dogs' ears change like that! Papillon ears are either down or up and usually only droopy if they're teething. Never going up a little at a time! That is one of the funniest things I've ever seen!

Brom is so handsome I think I'm gonna steal him someday! After he's all well trained and behaved of course ::wink::


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thanks guys 

i don't know if he will be all trained and well behaved any time soon... he is doing much better but as i type this he is bugging poor iorek to bits. soon time for a nap i think!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Is Iorek still as patient as he was in the beginning? They look so cute in your avatar!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

yes  iorek is patient with him still but he is not so tolerant of the cuddling all the time. when iorek is tired and wants to rest brom will sometimes come over and lay ON him to chew a toy or something. iorek will take it for a little while but then he will get up and move. also, when brom is barking his head off iorek will eventually go WOOF!!!!! like "shut up!" it is funny. 

iorek has started standing on his hind legs while he is playing with brom now. you know how dogs do that, they jump up and bump chests. well, it is very funny because brom still barely comes up to iorek's belly when they jump up like that. i can't wait until they are both able to play like that. i think i will have to put them out on the deck to play like that if i want to keep any of my furniture intact!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Hes so cute! He's going to be one gorgeous dog when he's all grown up too.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  i think he will be (and is) rather handsome but maybe i am biased


----------



## AlaskaDals (May 4, 2009)

Wow I love the progression photos. Great idea to do that! He's soo cute. I'd like a cuddle.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

thank you  i bet he would love a cuddle too. he is such a cuddle bug


----------

